# second monitor bafflement



## I Simonius (Jan 1, 2014)

I tried watching this vid on how to use two monitors but it won't play
http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/2013/09/using-lightroom-with-two-monitors.html

So can someone here help please?

I managed ( don't know how) to open an image full screen on my old and now second monitor (Apple 20" Cinema display) and have the main window on my 27" iMac

First question: how do I get rid of the image in the second monitor - I tried unlocking it but that did little except mean I could see otter images as I moved my pen - very handy I can see but actually I was trying to gtet to the LR prefs which seemed to be behind the window

I probably have my screens set up wrong as I also did this by guess work - I have my nav bar and dock on the small screen ( saw somewhere that you can have it - and the dock - on  both screens  but I can't see how)so I can see images using the full screen in Ps, but Im not sure this is the best way to use LR?

So any tips and advice on using two screen would be much appreciated (or linked vids that actually work)

thanks


----------



## Paul Treacher (Jan 1, 2014)

I just tried the video and it worked fine ( http://tv.adobe.com/watch/adobe-evangelists-julieanne-kost/using-a-secondary-display/ ).

Switching between 1 and 2 screens is done with these buttons in the bottom left corner:


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2014)

I Simonius said:


> ...So can someone here help please?
> 
> I managed ( don't know how) to open an image full screen on my old and now second monitor (Apple 20" Cinema display) and have the main window on my 27" iMac
> 
> ...


This is where have a complete and up to date user profile for lightroomqueen.com/community is important.  What version of OSX are you running?  Apple changed completely the behavior of OSX on dual monitors with the release of OSX  10.9 (Mavericks) If you haven already, I would suggest that you take advantage of the upgrade to Mavericks. Once you have done that, I can walk you through how to set up a dual monitor environment in OSX  Mavericks and from there I can describe how I have made a secondary display effective for me in LR.  If you can't upgrade to Mavericks, I can try to describe dual monitor usage in ML but it will be from memory and not from an actual "hands on" (w/ screen shots).


----------



## I Simonius (Jan 1, 2014)

Paul Treacher said:


> I just tried the video and it worked fine ( http://tv.adobe.com/watch/adobe-evangelists-julieanne-kost/using-a-secondary-display/ ).
> 
> Switching between 1 and 2 screens is done with these buttons in the bottom left corner:
> 
> ...



OK got it, thanks

Not saying the vid doesn't work for others - just nothing happens in my browser and setup (no idea why)


----------



## I Simonius (Jan 1, 2014)

clee01l said:


> This is where have a complete and up to date user profile for lightroomqueen.com/community is important.  What version of OSX are you running?  Apple changed completely the behavior of OSX on dual monitors with the release of OSX  10.9 (Mavericks) If you haven already, I would suggest that you take advantage of the upgrade to Mavericks. Once you have done that, I can walk you through how to set up a dual monitor environment in OSX  Mavericks and from there I can describe how I have made a secondary display effective for me in LR.  If you can't upgrade to Mavericks, I can try to describe dual monitor usage in ML but it will be from memory and not from an actual "hands on" (w/ screen shots).



thanks - yes Im on mavericks


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2014)

The Display settings dialog look like this:


Mirror displays should be off and the desktop then covers both displays. Each pixel has an "x,y" coordinate and the (0,0)  pixel is determined by the designated primary display.  The Primary display is the one with the menu bar (in the dialog diagram)  You can grab and drag the menubar from one display in the diagram to the other to change which one is primary and which is secondary.  As of OSX 10.9 both the menubar and the Dock are available on both primary and secondary displays.  
You can reposition the displays to match their physical presence so that mouse pointer flow is smooth and predictable across display boundaries.





When using LR with dual displays, you can open Lightroom in either display.  If it does not open in the display that you wish, drag it to the position that you want.  In LR when you initiate the LR secondary display (not to be confused with the OSX secondary Display) it will open a second window in the display that is opposite the display running the primary LR window.   You can Zoom the primary LR display using the {Cntl}{Q} hot key and Zoom the LR Secondary display using the {Shft}{Cmd}{F11}.  In addition to the icon button on the Film Strip you can turn the LR secondary display on or off using the  {Cmd}{F11} hot key.


----------



## I Simonius (Jan 2, 2014)

brilliant thanks for your help


Im guessing the menubar and the Dock are available on both primary and secondary displays only when mirrored? (can't see how to do it otherwise


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2014)

I Simonius said:


> Im guessing the menubar and the Dock are available on both primary and secondary displays only when mirrored? (can't see how to do it otherwise


No not true at all. Both are visible on both displays whenever you do not  a window expanded to full screen using the opposing arrow icon on the upper right corner of the window


----------



## I Simonius (Jan 2, 2014)

clee01l said:


> No not true at all. Both are visible on both displays whenever you do not  a window expanded to full screen using the opposing arrow icon on the upper right corner of the window



not quite sure what you mean here...I tried using the opposing arrows on mtg web browser ( is that what you mean?) and all that happens is that the browser window fills the main screen but the second display goes grey.......?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2014)

I Simonius said:


> not quite sure what you mean here...I tried using the opposing arrows on mtg web browser ( is that what you mean?) and all that happens is that the browser window fills the main screen but the second display goes grey.......?


Then you are not running OSX 10.9  This behavior and the one you mentioned in the previous post are indicative of OSX 10.8.x Both of these behaviors changed to be as I have described with the update to 10.9

Click on the "Apple" icon in the menubar and choose {About this Mac} to verify your OSX version.


----------



## I Simonius (Jan 2, 2014)

I put 10.9 on this computer the day I opened the box


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2014)

I Simonius said:


> I put 10.9 on this computer the day I opened the box
> 
> View attachment 4320


I see your screen shot.  I don't know how to get 10.8.x dual display behavior out of 10.9.x  The must be some setting but I don't know what it is or where it is found.


----------



## I Simonius (Jan 3, 2014)

I played around and did some searching to find that in my preferences Mission control had all boxes unticked, by ticking them I got the menu bars - taa raa!

There's rather more to 10.9 thats different from the last OS I used (10.4) than I expected! (including pressing the spacebar opening of closing a jpg on my desktop - what the blazes is THAT about - don't expect an answer don't worry  )

anyway thanks for your help 
***


----------

